# PC Case reccomendations



## Noizmak3r (Feb 7, 2019)

Trying to decide between a Fractal Define C and a Fractal Define R6 for a main DAW computer build. I like the idea of the define C because it's cheaper and smaller, but was wondering whether there were any significant disadvantages of the C vs the R6. Are they about the same in terms of airflow efficiency? Anything the C does better than the R6?


----------



## Pablocrespo (Feb 8, 2019)

I am contemplating exactly the same decision. So staying tuned for this thread!

I think the main difference would be the front part: hard drives case/cd drive space/larger front coolers


----------



## Pictus (Feb 10, 2019)

Check https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3397-best-and-worst-pc-cases-of-2018


----------



## J-M (Feb 10, 2019)

Can't really help you here, but I've had the R5 for a couple of years now and it's very good. Plenty of space for drives!


----------



## tack (Feb 10, 2019)

Your CPU and which cooler you choose is definitely a consideration here because the R6 will have more space for large heatsinks.

I have both an R5 and an R6 and they comfortably fit quite large coolers: a Cryorig H5 Ultimate and a Noctua NH-U14S TR4-SP3 in my case (forgive the pun). The Define C is hardly cramped here, allowing coolers up to 170mm (which should fit both the ones I mentioned) but it's something you definitely should pay attention to. If you're going with liquid cooling and need to fit a radiator, the R6 is the obvious choice.

Likewise, the R6 will support significantly larger PSUs.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 10, 2019)

Last I looked at the R6, there was no USB C unless you bought another I/O panel and swapped it out. Also I cannot understand why the front panel, when closed, obstructs the airflow of the two 140mm fans. That it doesn't have some sort of perforated design is incomprehensible to me.

Other than that, it looks like a great case. I like the modular HD bays a lot, with the ability to resize them for SSDs etc.


----------



## Divico (Feb 10, 2019)

Quasar said:


> Last I looked at the R6, there was no USB C unless you bought another I/O panel and swapped it out. Also I cannot understand why the front panel, when closed, obstructs the airflow of the two 140mm fans. That it doesn't have some sort of perforated design is incomprehensible to me.
> 
> Other than that, it looks like a great case. I like the modular HD bays a lot, with the ability to resize them for SSDs etc.


As a Fractal owner this also made me curious. The front door is trated acoustically, while slits on the sides allow air to enter. Both fans suck air through those slits into the main chasis. There is also a perforated bottom on my case. Here you can see the slits.


----------



## heisenberg (Feb 10, 2019)

Quasar said:


> Last I looked at the R6, there was no USB C unless you bought another I/O panel and swapped it out. Also I cannot understand why the front panel, when closed, obstructs the airflow of the two 140mm fans. That it doesn't have some sort of perforated design is incomprehensible to me.



And external i/o facing UPWARDS for dust to fall into.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 10, 2019)

heisenberg said:


> And external i/o facing UPWARDS for dust to fall into.


I'm not enough of an engineer to know what this means in real life... But I do recall reading that there is a difference, albeit small (approx. 3 degrees C IIRC), in recorded temps with the panel door open vs. closed. Even if you mitigate the obstructed airflow with perforated sides or bottom, why obstruct airflow at all?

If you buy a cheap case you should expect such design compromises IMO, but this thing is rather pricey, and for the $$$$ I would keep looking. Just my 2p.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 10, 2019)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=2AM-0037-00039

That beQuiet case would be closer to my budget. I like how it makes it easy to swap things.

Not a fan of any case that has glass though since it can break. Sometimes these companies spend too much time on aesthetics. I like mine looking like a box.


----------



## Monkberry (Feb 10, 2019)

Just in the middle of a new build myself and I thought the case would be the easiest decision. I have changed my mind so many times that I gave up and went with the most recently researched only to second guess myself after pulling the trigger. I was set on a Fractal Design R6 but then started looking at a full tower and ended up with the Be Quiet Dark Base Pro Rev2. It may work out fine, I have no idea but I want to get back to making music someday soon. So many factors and pieces are dependent on each other such size and placement of the component, how the airflow may be obstructed, the cabling etc. I'm not good at this. As a child, my Mr. Potato Head looked like a Picasso painting. I'm hoping my skills have improved but not feeling confident!


----------

